# Evolution exchange global address book not working.

## andrewwalker27

I'm running ~x86_64 with evolution-2.28.2 and evolution-exchange-2.28.2 and I can't seem to get the global address book function to work. My use flags are as follows

USE="crypt dbus exchange hal kerberos ldap python ssl"

When I select the global address book I get this error

Error loading addressbook

but it seems to work in Ubuntu ok using an older version of both.

Has anyone actually got it to work?

----------

## Rexilion

Try starting evolution from a terminal and see if it will output any debug data once you press that button for the address book.

----------

## andrewwalker27

When I first start it up via a terminal I get this error

** (evolution:31929): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0x31 (Invalid credentials))

** (evolution:31929): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s

** (evolution:31929): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution

When I select the global address book I get this

(evolution:31929): e-data-server-ui-WARNING **: ENameSelectorDialog failed to open book!

I still get email and everything else like calendar and personal address book work, just not the global address book.

Any suggestions?

----------

## Rexilion

Are you using LDAP?

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0x31 (Invalid credentials)) 
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/294350

 

----------

## andrewwalker27

Well I tried downgrading ldap but no change, exchange didn't even appear as an option so I then re-installed evolution and evolution-exchange but no different. I finally gave up and upgraded ldap back to the current testing version and suddenly the global address book and everything associated with it worked perfectly!

I'm still none the wiser why it didn't work before but thanks for your help!

----------

